# Diagnosis code for male hyperestrogenism



## lgiusti (Jun 18, 2014)

Is 257.8 the correct diagnosis code for hyperestrogenism is males?

Thank you 
Lyn


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm coming up with the same, 257.8.


----------

